# What can i put in a 45x45x45 Exo Terra



## herendhere2stay (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi guys,
I've managed to get hold of a cheap and good quality 45x45x45 Exo Terra Terrarium but I brought it before even thinking about what to put in it lol any help much appreciated


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

herendhere2stay said:


> Hi guys,
> I've managed to get hold of a cheap and good quality 45x45x45 Exo Terra Terrarium but I brought it before even thinking about what to put in it lol any help much appreciated


You can get about 100,000 oxo cubes if you pack them tightly...:lol2:
Or, this is more fun, a few of them contortionists people...:gasp:

Sorry if this isn't what you're looking for, maybe someone with a sensible answer will be along shortly...:whistling2:

windy


----------



## taylor_ace (Dec 31, 2007)

i suppose it depends on what you like ie lizards, snakes, spiders ect..
theres no point in sticking summit in there you dont like.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

And now for some slightly more helpful advice XD if you like lizards you can have a couple of leopard ghekos they are lovely pets. Not recommended for snakes really unless maybe a baby corn snake but it wouldn't last long. Or if you like spiders perhaps a chile rose tarantula I say these animals cos I assume ur a beginner!


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

a baby/juvinile leopard gecko


----------



## windymiller (Sep 16, 2010)

*Oh, bexzini...that hurt...*



Bexzini said:


> And now for some slightly more helpful advice XD if you like lizards you can have a couple of leopard ghekos they are lovely pets. Not recommended for snakes really unless maybe a baby corn snake but it wouldn't last long. Or if you like spiders perhaps a chile rose tarantula I say these animals cos I assume ur a beginner!


 
Damn..are the measurements in mm's?:whistling2: you're gonna struggle to get 100,000 oxos in there so I'd go with Bexzini's *slightly more helpful advice, :gasp:* besides, if you're a beginner you'll never figure out the sequence for getting all the oxos in to the box...

windy...: victory:


----------



## taylor_ace (Dec 31, 2007)

theres allways an option of a scorpion


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Single crestie 
Will house all but the biggest without any issues. That is assuming you want a reasonably hardy arboreal gecko!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

def a crestie : victory:


----------



## herendhere2stay (Jul 7, 2010)

Well I wouldnt say im a complete beginner ive had a leopard gecko for about a year and recently got some toads and ive been recently lookinf into getting a cresstie but i wasnt quite sure if 45cm was a desired height for an adult but if all else fails im thinking of the intressting resort of oxo cubes i could be the king of stock :lol2:


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I think your a beginner as you can't even spell gecko- Bexzini... 

Don't put a leopard gecko in a 45cm cube - please. 

A crested gecko , frogs , scorpion , tarantulas , stick insects , mantis.


----------



## herendhere2stay (Jul 7, 2010)

No I wasnt thinking Leopard gecko id only do tht if it was baby/juvenile then move it into my large viv but thanks ill go to the local reptile shop and see what takes my fancy dont worry though ill research before buying


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

I personally wouldn't put a crested gecko in that, I don't feel that they are high enough. However... I know a lot of people on here do and say it is fine.


----------



## herendhere2stay (Jul 7, 2010)

Spider Call said:


> I personally wouldn't put a crested gecko in that, I don't feel that they are high enough. However... I know a lot of people on here do and say it is fine.


yeah thts where i was getting a bit confused about the Crested gecko


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I personally would keep a cresty in a 45x45x60 and have a juvi in a 45cube.


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Junior13reptilez said:


> I think your a beginner as you can't even spell gecko- Bexzini...


I'm so so sorry I didn't realise that mis-spelling GECKO meant that I was a beginner...! People on here can be so rude!


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Apology accepted , I wouldn't say it was rude that you mis-spelt a very common word amongst us Hepers but if you feel that way -fair enough


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow someone can't spot a typo:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

No need to be rude sunshine, I was simply pointing out how absolutely pointless it was that you suggested I was a beginner because I spelt a word wrong. Not really fair I don't think but hey, ur not the first ignorant member of this forum and you won't be the last I'm sure!


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Apology accepted , I wouldn't say it was rude that you mis-spelt a very common word amongst us Hepers but if you feel that way -fair enough


Whats a Heper?


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

I just thought it was a bit harsh of you to assume s/he was a beginner because they were asking for some advice... So I thought I'd see how you liked it an how did you react? Badly...:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh right and where did I say I assumed they were a beginner because they were asking for advice?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

And tell you what love if that person thought I was rude I am sure they are capable of telling me so s/he doesn't need someone else sat cowardly behind a keyboard telling ME off for being friendly and just saying I thought they were a beginner. I said it out of pure innocence and didn't mean anything by it but you, among many many ignorant others I have come across on this forum get your kicks from being rude to others for the sake of being rude. Seriously, grow up.


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

Pono said:


> Whats a Heper?


 Mistake in typing , herper and before you said well they misstyped gheko and geckos letters are in a different place .


----------



## Junior13reptilez (Oct 17, 2010)

You said that you assumed she was a beginner? It was unnecessary... End of good bye , have a nice day. Love you:flrt:


----------



## herendhere2stay (Jul 7, 2010)

well that wasn't wat i expected to see wen I started this produced some lols i must admit haha anywho back to the subject if anyone feels to add some more advise it would be much apreciated :2thumb:


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

Lmao this has provided me with some giggles for sure lol! Well what animals do u like or are interested in out of some of the suggestions? tarantula maybee?


----------



## herendhere2stay (Jul 7, 2010)

im pretty sure if I brought a tarantula in the house id be kicked straight out lol and urm a crested gecko would be my first choice but its the height issue thats bugging me


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

a few pygmy chameleons would work well


----------



## herendhere2stay (Jul 7, 2010)

They sound really good but im not sure about where they'd be sold near to me  im gonna have to visit the local shop to see wat they stock


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Seriously, it will be fine 
Cresties dont need necessarily height, they need surface area on which they can perch/sit, you can increase this dramatically by introducing ledges and spanning vines. 

According to Allen Repashy's crestie book, a 20 gallon tank is suitable for single adults, a 45x45x45 exo is 25 gallon. Obviously if you have more space available then go fo it, but as you have a 45cube and want to know what will fit in it, then a crestie certainly will


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

herendhere2stay said:


> Well I wouldnt say im a complete beginner ive had a leopard gecko for about a year and recently got some toads and ive been recently lookinf into getting a cresstie but i wasnt quite sure if 45cm was a desired height for an adult but if all else fails im thinking of the intressting resort of oxo cubes i could be the king of stock :lol2:


In my honest opinion, a crested gecko up to about 38g/40g is perfectly fine in a 45x45x45, I have two very active males in that size, one is 39g and both eat well, climb and jump about and generally perfectly healthy. 



Spider Call said:


> I personally wouldn't put a crested gecko in that, I don't feel that they are high enough. However... I know a lot of people on here do and say it is fine.


Aye exactly, this is the point I make, some of us do it slightly different, it doesn't make us wrong, so long as our animals are healthy and active, and perfectly fine, who are we to judge others husbandry?

But, we know our animals, we know how we care for them, and I personally believe all 20 of my adults are perfectly fine in their 45x45x45 cubes : victory:

If I had the room, and money, I'd house some of my adults over 36g in a 45x45x60


----------



## negri21 (Oct 8, 2007)

forteh said:


> Seriously, it will be fine
> Cresties dont need necessarily height, they need surface area on which they can perch/sit, you can increase this dramatically by introducing ledges and spanning vines.
> 
> According to Allen Repashy's crestie book, a 20 gallon tank is suitable for single adults, a 45x45x45 exo is 25 gallon. Obviously if you have more space available then go fo it, but as you have a 45cube and want to know what will fit in it, then a crestie certainly will


:2thumb: surface area used is more important that just vast space , pack it full of hides , branches , ledges and fake plants and you cant go wrong


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

negri21 said:


> :2thumb: surface area used is more important that just vast space , pack it full of hides , branches , ledges and fake plants and you cant go wrong


Thirded :2thumb:


----------



## herendhere2stay (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all your advice guys its all very much appreciated :no1:


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

Junior13reptilez said:


> Mistake in typing , herper *and before you said* well they misstyped gheko and geckos letters are in a different place .


I didnt say anything before...


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

purple-vixen said:


> In my honest opinion, a crested gecko up to about 38g/40g is perfectly fine in a 45x45x45, I have two very active males in that size, one is 39g and both eat well, climb and jump about and generally perfectly healthy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup C: They are all different. My big boy would be happy in a 45 cubed, but my smaller one would kill me.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Spider Call said:


> Yup C: They are all different. My big boy would be happy in a 45 cubed, but my smaller one would kill me.


Hahaha! Bless him! I don't remember seeing any updated pictures of yours? 

Seriously though, like I said, we know our animals, I do have one male that's touching the 42g mark, so I have a spare 45x45x60, but he seems cool at the moment, eating, jumping about etc..

I really wish I had a castle.


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

purple-vixen said:


> Hahaha! Bless him! I don't remember seeing any updated pictures of yours?
> 
> Seriously though, like I said, we know our animals, I do have one male that's touching the 42g mark, so I have a spare 45x45x60, but he seems cool at the moment, eating, jumping about etc..
> 
> I really wish I had a castle.


I popped some pictures on of my younger boy and eenie baby yesterday C:
Will get some of the other two when they want to be nice for the camera. Lyra is being very "FOOD FOR ME?!" Every time I open her tank at the moment. I made the mistake of buying her locust, every time I go near her now she flings herself out of the tank at me just incase. Will get her and Ori both out tomorrow and grab some updated shots.
Ori has got rather large >.< Is my chubby boy. Still likes sleeping down my top though XD :blush:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Spider Call said:


> I popped some pictures on of my younger boy and eenie baby yesterday C:
> Will get some of the other two when they want to be nice for the camera. Lyra is being very "FOOD FOR ME?!" Every time I open her tank at the moment. I made the mistake of buying her locust, every time I go near her now she flings herself out of the tank at me just incase. Will get her and Ori both out tomorrow and grab some updated shots.
> Ori has got rather large >.< Is my chubby boy. Still likes sleeping down my top though XD :blush:



Oooh will go look, and yes please, updated pics! Haha most of my 4 months + babies have that too, they get so excited they fling themselves at you lol! It's cute at first, but then a pain after the 5th one does it lol.

Awwww I bet Ori is just cuddly! Hahaha it's cause it's warm, squidgy and dark


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Hehe, shall have to get Lyra in action. If I go up to bed late she glares me across the room until I feed her :bash: I have no idea how people can say they 'forget' to feed them. I don't think I would be allowed to forget. Four faces are hard to ignore.

Cuddly would be one way to put it :flrt:


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Spider Call said:


> Hehe, shall have to get Lyra in action. If I go up to bed late she glares me across the room until I feed her :bash: I have no idea how people can say they 'forget' to feed them. I don't think I would be allowed to forget. Four faces are hard to ignore.
> 
> Cuddly would be one way to put it :flrt:


Haha, I know that one!

Some how, the babies see me wandering across the room with a cricket tub, I look around and there are about 7 mini faces pinned against glass... LOL!

I have to be self disciplined otherwise I'd have obese babies! Though some of my adults do it too!

Yes pictures... Lyra needs her pic taking :flrt:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

lol bless :flrt:They are so sweet. I am still eyeing up one of your babies. Want -stares at room- Finding room sucks. 

Lyra is putting on weight which is good C: Her stickyness has come back to her after a few soaking sessions. She can even climb glass now. And unlike my big boys finding her fired down is far harder than fired up. Seeing as she goes very pale cream I like her fired down lots and lots.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

Spider Call said:


> lol bless :flrt:They are so sweet. I am still eyeing up one of your babies. Want -stares at room- Finding room sucks.
> 
> Lyra is putting on weight which is good C: Her stickyness has come back to her after a few soaking sessions. She can even climb glass now. And unlike my big boys finding her fired down is far harder than fired up. Seeing as she goes very pale cream I like her fired down lots and lots.


Well, PM me, I can provide setup too, hold for as long as required... Ahem :whistling2:

Awww that's fab news  I'm pleased about that, it's quite a scare when they struggle to stick!

Yeah, that's wierd, I have a pure red, that just stays pink lol! Never fires, and she rarely fires down, she goes white/grey...

Awww, gotta love the cresties :flrt:


----------

